# Ever heard of a cooling spray?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, can we have the recipes? I usually just use the hose, but it might come in handy in the winter!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok, can we have the recipes? I usually just use the hose, but it might come in handy in the winter!


Sure!

COOLING SPRAY

32 oz spray bottle
1 1/2 cups witch hazel
30 drops peppermint oil
30 drops eucalyptus oil
1 cupn wintergreen scented epsom salt 
2 TBSP pure aloe
Enough water to fill the bottle the rest of the way up and shake.

FLY SPRAY

32 oz spray bottle
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
20 drops peppermint oil
20 drops eucalyptus oil
20 drops tea tree oil
Water to fill the bottle the rest of the way and shake.

LINIMENT OIL

32 oz spray bottle
2 cups wintergreen scented epsom salt
30 drops peppermint oil
30 drops eucalyptus oil
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup witch hazel
1/2 cup wintergreen rubbing alcohol
1/2 cup listerine (I used the blue kind)
Water to finish filling bottle, shake well.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks! I use witchhazel on my face to reduce the redness! It works!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> Thanks! I use witchhazel on my face to reduce the redness! It works!


I hope you like them!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

The lady that trained my horse last winter would use a cooling spray on him after she rode to help cool them out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just because products don't bother your skin, that's not to say it doesn't hurt the horse. Many products create a burning sensation. If you want to cool him off just use a big sponge and a bucket of water if not near a horse. If he's sweaty, he'll look after himself if you turn him out. The breezes will cool him and he'll enjoy a good roll.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Just because products don't bother your skin, that's not to say it doesn't hurt the horse. Many products create a burning sensation. If you want to cool him off just use a big sponge and a bucket of water if not near a horse. If he's sweaty, he'll look after himself if you turn him out. The breezes will cool him and he'll enjoy a good roll.


Eh, they are mostly water and essential oil, I doubt they will burn my horse.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

One thing to know about essential oils is they make the skin photsensitive meaning they can burn in the sun. 

I absolutely love essential oils and am all for them, but if your horse lives outside or is being turned out right after you use them on him or her, it might create a problem. Their hair might prevent that but it's that way for people and something you want to know about.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

EponaLynn said:


> One thing to know about essential oils is they make the skin photsensitive meaning they can burn in the sun.
> 
> I absolutely love essential oils and am all for them, but if your horse lives outside or is being turned out right after you use them on him or her, it might create a problem. Their hair might prevent that but it's that way for people and something you want to know about.


He usually gets turned out late evening, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

For fly spray I use Citronella oil, instead of peppermint.

But good point about can burn skin, and photosensitive is not fun to deal with.

I use ACV splashed liberally in water to rinse down/cool off. Heinz, not imitation.


----------

